# convicts and freshwater puffers?



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a 90 gallon tank currently has only convicts and 2 plecos since they bread so fast i moved other fish out. I was wondering if a tank with divided territories would work with convicts and puffers I really like these 2 fish because of how active they are. My gf has 1 puffer and they are verry entertaining. She doesn't add salt or anything and its been fresh water for several years now. Any opinions?


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

http://www.dwarfpuffers.com/ which is an excellent source for dwarf puffer info, states that the only compatible fish with tdwarf puffers is the otocinclus.

Freshwater puffers will nip the fins of other fish in my experience but if housed with a convict the size difference would most likely lead to dead puffers. I don't think puffers would be able to escape from a determined convict.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Depends on which kind of puffer you got but I'd say either way you'll end up with a dead fish - both are highly territorial and won't back down in fights...

You'll either have a shredded dwarf puffer or peices of a convict.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've seen convicts and spotted puffers in a tank at an lfs once. The convicts had absolutly no tails, eaten into the body a little bit, and barely had fins. The puffers weren't in better shape although they had their tails they were just torn up. There was one dead puffer kicking around the bottom. My advice- Don't do it.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

sounds like fishie fight club to me


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a Figure 8 Puffer in with a female Beta and they get along fine. The Beta and Puffer both have no bites out of their fins. The Puffer is about 3/4" long right now. They have been in the tank together for about a month.


----------



## TabMorte (Feb 5, 2008)

lil mama said:


> I have a Figure 8 Puffer in with a female Beta and they get along fine. The Beta and Puffer both have no bites out of their fins. The Puffer is about 3/4" long right now. They have been in the tank together for about a month.


Just an FYI. Those Figure 8s need Brackish water.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

True freshwater puffers are really tiny and would get killed by Convicts quickly.

Most people are keeping brackish water puffers in freshwater, which is not very ideal for them. They do much better in brackish tanks.

My advice is don't do it. If you like puffers (which are really cool fish) keep them in a tank in which they will do well. So for freshwater puffers keep them in a species only tank and for brackish puffers keep them in brackish tanks. Either way, no convicts.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

TabMorte said:


> lil mama said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Figure 8 Puffer in with a female Beta and they get along fine. The Beta and Puffer both have no bites out of their fins. The Puffer is about 3/4" long right now. They have been in the tank together for about a month.
> ...


No your wrong they can go either fresh or brackish.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/Species ... p?id=25175

"Not a brackish water species"

Thats really cool, the only fresh water puffers I was aware of were the dwarf puffers.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Sorry I was informed they could go either way. Your right they are fresh water only. I also have a Green Spotted Puffer, I am slowly turning him to brackish water. When I got him he was in a fresh water tank and was a little under two inches. I add salt once a week raising the SG .002 per week. He is doing very well and is about 2 1/2 inches now. They are very cool fish they eat worms like a wood chipper. :lol: They swim like a little submarine.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

There are a handful of fresh water puffers out there - most of them will do alright in fresh water at young ages and require brackish in adult size.

My favorite pure fresh water puffer is an arrowhead


----------

